# January Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (6 January 2005)

Here are the entries for January's competition. 

markmau  ZYL  $0.006
tech/a  JRV  $0.028
tric  SKW  $0.18
baglimit  NMS  $0.50
stefan  SOO  $0.30
kooka1956  CBD  $0.32
mofra  TTR  $0.315
dtm  LKO  $0.051
crocdee  MUL  $0.029
lucstar  HDR  $1.57
Bingo  GBG  $0.08
tarnor  NXS  $0.58
Fleeta  HUG  $0.072 
still in school  MBN  $0.49
RichKid  MRX  $0.115
GreatPig  BWT  $0.044
The Barbarian Investor  PCG  $0.51
brerwallabi  CMX  $0.125

Good luck to all!


----------



## RichKid (6 January 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Here are the entries for January's competition.
> Good luck to all!




Thanks Joe, we'll probably need some luck after last months general performance! So does this mean you're back? If so, you've got a lot of reading to do catching up on the zillions of posts since you left!! Some really interesting discussions. Stefan did a great job while you were away let's hope this year turns out to be as good as last year for the All Ords.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 January 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Thanks Joe, we'll probably need some luck after last months general performance! So does this mean you're back? If so, you've got a lot of reading to do catching up on the zillions of posts since you left!! Some really interesting discussions. Stefan did a great job while you were away let's hope this year turns out to be as good as last year for the All Ords.



Yes, Stefan did a great job while I was away. I really appreciate his support.

Just got back this morning... am reading all my emails and sorting through piles of snail mail. Then there's phone messages to catch up on, laundry to do and jet lag to deal with!  Not complaining though, I had a good break.

Am looking forward to catching up with what's been going on here while I was gone. It's good to see all the regulars are still here and I've noticed there are quite a few newcomers as well!

I'm now back on deck and ready for 2005. I have a feeling it's going to be a good one.

 

P.S. Will be getting your $50 out to you ASAP.


----------



## GreatPig (6 January 2005)

Hey, where's the link to that page with the current state of the game?

Without that I can never remember how to find it :

GP


----------



## stefan (6 January 2005)

GP, the link is always the same:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Good to have you back, Joe! I'm actually going to retire soon from this board so I'm glad you didn't fall for the European way of life and made it back home!

Talk to you later

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (6 January 2005)

stefan said:
			
		

> I'm actually going to retire soon from this board



Only temporarily I hope!


----------



## Joe Blow (7 January 2005)

I'd like to mention that from this month forward you can choose between Shares, Personal Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine for the first prize.

I thought it was time to add a couple of new magazines just in case we get someone winning the competition multiple times.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 January 2005)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Hey, where's the link to that page with the current state of the game?
> 
> Without that I can never remember how to find it :
> 
> GP



GP,

There's also the link at the bottom of every page, right underneath the time. 

Cheers!


----------



## GreatPig (7 January 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> There's also the link at the bottom of every page, right underneath the time



Well I'll be...  :twak:

Thanks Joe.

GP


----------



## baglimit (7 January 2005)

"I thought it was time to add a couple of new magazines just in case we get someone winning the competition multiple times."

Very thoughtful of you, considering NMS will win for a few months in a row.
yes, O.K. this is a ramp.


----------



## Fleeta (8 January 2005)

What if more than one person picks the same stock? Is that allowed?


----------



## Joe Blow (8 January 2005)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> What if more than one person picks the same stock? Is that allowed?



First person to post any particular stock as their entry gets it.


----------



## Fleeta (12 January 2005)

In that case, put me down for NMS for February. Just to annoy baglimit...


----------



## Joe Blow (12 January 2005)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> In that case, put me down for NMS for February. Just to annoy baglimit...



You'll have to wait until I start the entry thread for the February competition to enter for next month.


----------



## Fleeta (12 January 2005)

OK, thanks Joe, i'll have to remember to keep checking for that.


----------



## RichKid (12 January 2005)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> OK, thanks Joe, i'll have to remember to keep checking for that.




Joe usually sends me an official reminder via email, I think we can all opt in for it, is it in the control panel???


----------



## baglimit (14 January 2005)

you watch yaself 'fleeta', or i'll av ya.
you or anyone else touch my nms and by geez there'll be hell to pay.
not that i'm getting possessive or anything !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RichKid (14 January 2005)

Nice to see I'm doing well with MRX, heading straight for the wooden spoon, glad I can get out of stock in real trading or this would have been a disaster. MRX is still in sights for the takeover but we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## GreatPig (14 January 2005)

Well Mr Barlow is off to a good start, but can he keep up the pace?

A long way to go yet...

GP


----------



## Tric (17 January 2005)

GreatPig,
great gain on BWT, good tip.  Even if it falls off, the gain is there and gives the opportunity to be taken.  
I'm not holding but will keep an eye on it. 
opcorn: 

Rich,
bad luck with MRX, hope you didn't get personally singed.
I haven't held mrx but had been watching waiting for ann result with view of jumping in. It sure plumeted when ann came out (about 35%+)  on weds, has bounced abit since (4.35% today) but not much.  Seems to be a great example where market at times relies heavily on anns in regard to resources.  I've read on this site (by a very prominent poster) that anns don't make a difference, they come and go and the market moves on, this being said in support of the debate of fundy vs t/a.  I think examples like mrx show the benefit of having some knowledge of fundamentals and linking it to t/a trends when dealing with resources.  I use both fundamental, technical analysis, and yep at times contrarian approaches in trading and believe it doesn't have to be a choice.  But guess it all depends on how much time you have.  Also sure many others use a variety of approaches, just thought this opinion ties in well with how the market reacted to mrx.
cheers


----------



## RichKid (18 January 2005)

Tric said:
			
		

> Rich,
> bad luck with MRX, hope you didn't get personally singed.
> I haven't held mrx but had been watching waiting for ann result with view of jumping in. It sure plumeted when ann came out (about 35%+)  on weds, has bounced abit since (4.35% today) but not much.  Seems to be a great example where market at times relies heavily on anns in regard to resources.  I've read on this site (by a very prominent poster) that anns don't make a difference, they come and go and the market moves on, this being said in support of the debate of fundy vs t/a.  I think examples like mrx show the benefit of having some knowledge of fundamentals and linking it to t/a trends when dealing with resources.  I use both fundamental, technical analysis, and yep at times contrarian approaches in trading and believe it doesn't have to be a choice.  But guess it all depends on how much time you have.  Also sure many others use a variety of approaches, just thought this opinion ties in well with how the market reacted to mrx.
> cheers




Hey Tric,
Yes did lose some on MRX but I live to fight another day! I overestimated the reliance on the announcement. In fact it was poorly worded and sounded extremely negative and the market has looked at it in a similar light instead  of the takeover play and the overall scheme, which is still in the works. I think those are the reasons why it is recovering a bit. Technicals really help to keep me sane so instead of fighting the market I'll just have to go with it. Can always enter MRX again, especially at these levels but it's too early, I'll have to reassess. As for different approaches, as Tech/A and alot of other people who are into risk mgmt systems say, it's having a plan that is profitable that matters- I'm still getting there, some way to go yet!


----------



## crocdee (27 January 2005)

hi rich

interesting scenario here chris bonwick md of igo has invested 20% into mrx @ 10c or there abouts for diversification of his company. he is a smart guy who has been in the industry a long time and knows his business. at these levels i would not dismiss mrx, it will get back on track. 
to me it looks like a reasonable time to make an entry but you might need to hold for a little while-----like azr.

just my thoughts 
croc


----------



## baglimit (27 January 2005)

oooooooo the tension ooooooo the pressure - 2 days to go - cmon Neptune, wheres that announcement ???


----------



## crocdee (28 January 2005)

control yourself baglimit what will be will be !!!!!!!


----------



## RichKid (28 January 2005)

crocdee said:
			
		

> hi rich
> 
> interesting scenario here chris bonwick md of igo has invested 20% into mrx @ 10c or there abouts for diversification of his company. he is a smart guy who has been in the industry a long time and knows his business. at these levels i would not dismiss mrx, it will get back on track.
> to me it looks like a reasonable time to make an entry but you might need to hold for a little while-----like azr.
> ...




Hi Croc,
Yes, I agree with you about it's prospects, just a poorly worded document- we often criticise co's for jazzing up their releases this is the opposite. I expect the price to stabilize somewhere- I'll buy in then, but too early to say, waiting for an uptrend to establish itself, no strong support near current prices. I don't want my money tied up doing nothing so I may just take a small postions and pyramid up. Not sure yet of strategy.  This co will be at 12c+ before the year is out imo as that is the min takeover target level it reached earlier, it's just a matter of time before the takeover strategy is finalised.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 January 2005)

What a battle royale January's competition is turning out to be.

One trading day left and the top three are:

Stefan  SOO  +26.67%
Bingo  GBG  +25.00%
GreatPig BWT  +22.73%

Looks like anyone's game at this stage. 

Monday will be interesting!


----------



## RichKid (28 January 2005)

Maybe we should have a tipping comp on the Jan Tipping Comp winner!?? ha ha , just being silly. Nice to see a bit of drama at the end of each comp. Kind of justifies the current format as it's all about keeping up the interest with a bit of excitement.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (30 January 2005)

Oh well another month nearly done, congratulations to-

*Stefan
Bingo
Great Pig
baglimit
crocdee
Lucstar
Brerwallabi*
My stock (PCG) is pretty much back where itstarted at 0.51c, however, i picked it up at around 0.44c so things are still good  :beat:


----------



## Joe Blow (31 January 2005)

Okay, well it's all over for January and a hearty congratulations goes to Bingo for nabbing the first place spot with GBG, up 25% over the month.

Half a neck away on 22.73% was GreatPig with BWT. Well done, GP!

baglimit, tech/a and stefan also performed very well with returns over the month of 18%, 17.86% and 16.67% respectively. Nicely done!

crocdee and Lucstar both deserve a gold star for finishing the month in positive territory!

...and the rest? Well better luck next month! : 

Bingo and GP... please send me a private message and we'll sort out those prizes for you!

Good luck for February everyone!

:mexico:


----------



## GreatPig (31 January 2005)

Pipped at the post for a second time! Congrats Bingo!

Joe: you have a prize for runner up too?

GP


----------



## Joe Blow (31 January 2005)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Pipped at the post for a second time! Congrats Bingo!
> 
> Joe: you have a prize for runner up too?
> 
> GP




GP, first you forget to bookmark the stock tipping competition page (AND miss the link at the bottom of the page) and then you forget that the second placegetter gets $25 as a runner up prize!

All you have to do is private message me an address to send it to.  

:twak:


----------



## baglimit (31 January 2005)

i knew NMS would do this to me - IF NMS HITS $1 ON 1/2/05, DO I GET THE BOOBIE PRIZE ??


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (31 January 2005)

Damn..one minute Tech/a was sitting near me at 0.0% and today he's up to 17%  :swear: 

I've achieved  0.0%   Status quo


----------



## GreatPig (31 January 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> first you forget to bookmark the stock tipping competition page (AND miss the link at the bottom of the page) and then you forget that the second placegetter gets $25 as a runner up prize!



Geez Joe, I gotta enter _and_ remember all that stuff too??? 

GP


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (1 February 2005)

*Re: January Stock Competition entries! (JOE)*

Morning joe-

Is it possible for the final results to be pasted onto the end of his thread?


----------



## Joe Blow (1 February 2005)

*Re: January Stock Competition entries! (JOE)*



			
				The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> Morning joe-
> 
> Is it possible for the final results to be pasted onto the end of his thread?




Oooops.... sorry Barbarian Investor but I forgot to do it this time (I usually do) and I have replaced last month's entries with this month's already.  

I'll make sure I do it for February's competition.

Apologies!


----------



## stefan (1 February 2005)

Ah, what a difference a Monday can make to the comp... 
SOO just couldn't hold on to that big gain on the very last day of the comp. Oh, well. It was indeed a very interesting finish! Well done guys! Let's see what February has in store. 

Good luck and happy trading!

Stefan


----------



## crocdee (1 February 2005)

congrats bingo and gp 
stefan i think you have an unfair advantage this month. hope you pull it off after yesterdays finish.
mul has to explode sooner or later. lets hope its this month.
to date it has only produced a second place

regards croc


----------

